# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Varmageddon

## 7mmsaum

New projectiles from Nosler, 

NoslerInc - YouTube

----------


## cambo

I've got some 55gr ballistic tipped pills coming.  :Cool: 
Hopefully they'll be here next week, then I can go play.  :Grin:

----------


## Feather or Shoot

Looks like it is exactly a VMax? Same BC, sectional density and everything.

----------


## gimp

Yeah, I don't see the appeal. What's supposed to be special about them? There are already plenty of light varmint bullets with terrible ballistics on the market

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Yeah, I don't see the appeal. What's supposed to be special about them? There are already plenty of light varmint bullets with terrible ballistics on the market


Ballistics are fine for sub 250m, which is the range i shoot 90+% of my varmints. Trajectory of the light bullets makes them point and shoot at those ranges. .255 is pretty good for 55gr. The nosler BT's are .267 but are short and hard to get close to lands without losing lots of bearing surface.

That said i have thought 6mm might be a better varmint calibre for me...

----------


## gimp

> Trajectory of the light bullets makes them point and shoot at those ranges.



Same with the heavy ones...


I get why people use light bullets, because they don't need the performance of the heavier ones, I just don't understand what's supposed to be special about these new bullets which basically duplicate what Nosler already sold. Unless it's just a re-branding of their old product.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Using the 60g Nosler BT in the Sako 223 @3200fps, they work well, -and the 60g Partition at the same speed for the ungulates.


Old pic

----------


## veitnamcam

Im not a varmiter.

Surely all the manufactures are allready producing the most frangible pills possible without them flying to bits on the way to the target?

How could they make them any more explody without actually adding some explosive?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Im all for them adding an explosive tip

----------


## dogmatix

Yes, very nice .223.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Im all for them adding an explosive tip


So the one in your pic didnt die quick enough then ? :Grin: 

Would be cool but imagine the dramas setting all the high country on fire.

----------


## cambo

My pills have arrived.   I just need to load some up to try out.

Unfortunately for me, I have a week off work to do some renovations on the house so no shooting for a little bit.  :Sad:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Thats one very very very nice Sako! and bunny lol!  :Thumbsup: 

What do you guys make of the Barnes varmint grenade?
they look plain awsome for myna's and other small game...
and lastly what about Z-max ammo? I bought a box out of curiosity more than anything but I'm unsure of what it will do performance wise

----------


## crzyman

> Using the 60g Nosler BT in the Sako 223 @3200fps, they work well, -and the 60g Partition at the same speed for the ungulates.
> 
> 
> Old pic



Not as good as firing them from a 22-243, you have something to take a photo of.....me on the other hand have nothing to take a photo of when using a 22-243 :Psmiley:

----------


## crzyman

I rest my case..... that was a 1/2 growen rabbit

----------


## Snala

Yeah .223 only just slightly wings em. This ones feet fell off. Check out the bullet trail in the ground to the left of the bunny going up to the suppresser.

----------


## 199p

I dont have a pic, but i shot one from about 20 feet with my .223 55g vmax just as it turned around, 
the bullet went in just infront of the back leg and pulled the skin and everything else over its head.
It was layed out like a sheep skin on a table.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Am getting great results on hares with the 50g Z-Max with the green tip

Anyone else using the Zombie Max projectiles (v-max)

The z-max is mega cheap in bulk packs.

----------


## R93

I was given a shit load of 50 red tip Vmax by Smiddy. 
Turns magpies and other critters into pink mist.
Don't like much wind tho.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Ok, i have only tried them to 460yrds in 1 to 1.5 mph full value breezes, will keep an eye on the drift further out

----------


## MattyP

That photo of the rabbit is insane.

Am yet to hit one with my 308, but I imagine less damage than these really fast calibres. Is there really nothing left at all with something like a 22-243?

----------


## Natatale

:Pacman: Hmm I hit a Hare at 120m with .223 55g front on chest, just gutted him and removed both his hind legs, my boy just couldn't believe his eyes, one of those moments without a camera.

----------


## nz_hunter

This was at about 80m. Shot with my 7mm08 firing 140gr of bunny destroying goodness 🐇🔫

I have started using 30gr ballistic tips for my .22 mag and find they actually do less damage than my previous 40gr jacketed hollow points. They often just go straight through with not much destruction, unless I head shot, then there's not much left at all.

Keegan

----------


## deye223

well ya scared the shit outta  him nz_hunter  :Thumbsup:

----------

